# Can't connect with peers



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been realizing lately that I'm only friends with people who are 10+ years older than me. I can't seem to find anyone my age that I genially desire to be friends with. All they seem to care about is drinking, partying, or doing stupid stuff. I'm sure that's a little regional-specific, but that's my experience in general.

Older people (and when I say "older" I mean 30/35+) are much, much easier for me to get along with. I don't know what it is. Maybe it's their maturity or life experience that draws me to them. They seem to get along with me too. There's even an elderly gal in her 90's that I'm quite fond of. They're just all-around easier to talk to.

Does anyone else feel like they connect much better with older people than their peers?


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Yeah, absolutely! I feel like I get along well with anybody who isn't my age (people older than me and little kids), less so around most peers. There do seem to be some others out there who don't emphasize drinking and partying and drugs, but it seems they're much more difficult to find by nature.


----------



## KKM19 (Jun 29, 2013)

I totally understand you. The people who end up talking to me are usually older than me by at least several years. I find that they are gentler than people my exact age. It seems that many people I meet 18-20 (my age range) are vulgar, insecure, insensitive and cruel and are likely to say something negative as soon as I make eye contact.

A lot of older people have probably seen how stupid that "young stuff" is and matured and moved past the looks and who's got the most popularity for the most part.


There's always exceptions but I think the safest bet for making quality friends is the nursing home


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

Not to sound arrogant, but I'm just on a different wavelength than most other people irl. It makes it hard to understand them. I have one close friend, and we are friends because we have similar worldviews and can have stimulating conversations together. He is also very calm and spiritual so he is fun to be around. I'm interested in philosophy and alternate states of consciousness and I can't really find people my age who share these interests (I'm 15).

peace


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

thebadshepard said:


> I'm interested in philosophy and *alternate states of consciousness*












I don't really think age plays much of a factor. I've found people both older, younger, and my own age with whom I can have a conversation with. I find that having shared interests and sense of humor to be a larger factor in whether I will get along with someone.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah, absolutely.
I'd much rather spend my time around older & grounded people.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

It can be difficult connecting with your peers, especially when certain bad experiences took place during childhood. I had some trouble making connections to those with me in school and such. I think during adolescence I was just mature for my age. Some things that other people were interested in just seemed like a waste of time for me.


----------



## ImmortalOne (Jun 18, 2013)

zomgz said:


> I've been realizing lately that I'm only friends with people who are 10+ years older than me. I can't seem to find anyone my age that I genially desire to be friends with. All they seem to care about is drinking, partying, or doing stupid stuff. I'm sure that's a little regional-specific, but that's my experience in general.
> 
> Older people (and when I say "older" I mean 30/35+) are much, much easier for me to get along with. I don't know what it is. Maybe it's their maturity or life experience that draws me to them. They seem to get along with me too. There's even an elderly gal in her 90's that I'm quite fond of. They're just all-around easier to talk to.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like they connect much better with older people than their peers?


Definetely, I usually find myself comfortable socializing with older people. In fact, one of my best friends is 44 years old; I'm just 21. & it's never difficult for me to socialize with her either.

The reason you feel the way you do is because even though you're still young physically, your mind has matured more than it normally does for someone your age. That's why it's easy for you to connect with older people and have great conversations with them. & a difficult time socializing with others your physical age.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh yes! At work, I usually talk to the older gals-like 50-60. There's a lady who use to work there who's like 55 and she's one of my good friends. I call her once in awhile since she moved away. But yeah, I'm 31 and for some reason I get along better with them then girls my own age. I guess I'm not "cool" to hang out with the 20-30 plus crowd.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean. I got sick of my friends, because all they ever do is get high and go out drinking every night. One of them was a little perv that said something sexual about my cousin and I got rid of him real quick. I always feel like I am on a different level than everyone else my age.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Very much so.


----------



## OtherBrain (Jul 4, 2013)

Only thing me and my peers agree on is that we don't trust each other or the world. Limited amount of conversations to be had before agreeing on that as well as after.


----------

